# Blizzard-Account gehackt und 100 EUR via Paypal entwendet



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade ein Supportticket erstellt. Was muß ich noch veranlassen ?


----------



## BiJay (8. Dezember 2015)

Erst PC auf eventuelle Trojaner scannen und dann Passwort ändern, vielleicht auch einen Authenticator einrichten.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Virenscanner ist aktiv. 0 Meldungen. Hab auch nicht auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten gesurft..  Authentifikator hab ich jetzt als erstes eingerichtet und dann bei Blizzard und Paypal ein Ticket eröffnet.

Da hat sich einer auf meine Kosten bei WoW ordentlich eingedeckt. Über 100 EUR heute! abgehoben via Paypal. 1 x 99 EUR und 1 x über 20 EUR. Hab ich via Paypal nachvollzogen. Davon waren auf einmal 4 EUR als Battlenetguthaben zu sehen. Dadurch bin ich erst darauf gekommen, daß etwas nicht stimmt. Weil ich bei Battlenet nie Aufladungen vorgenommen habe.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil ich bei Battlenet nie Aufladungen vorgenommen habe.



woher hat er dann deine paypal-account-daten?


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Paypaldaten sind bei blizzard.net hinterlegt. Weil es mich ankotzt, gefühlte 5 Mio Paßwörter merken zu müssen. Hab den Kopf auch so schon rappelvoll. Aber jeder Rotz will ein PW. Ob nun Paypal, Email, Foren, Ebay, Auktionshäuser, Datenbänke etc. pp. Wird langsam Zeit für ein neuzeitliches Sicherheitssystem (Retina-Scan oder ähnliches). 

Hab aber jetzt einen Authentifikator eingerichtet, wo der Fremdzugriff jetzt keine Chance mehr hat. PW natürlich bei beiden geändert. Wollte ich eigentlich eher machen. Aber die Bequemlichkeit. 

Shit. Gerade beim neuen Scannen doch etwas via Virenscanner gefunden. Ergo PW nochmal neu aufsetzen. Ich könnte *zensiert*.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht auch auf eine Phising Mail reingefallen? Ist mir einmal bei WOW passiert und dann war mein T5 Hexer nackt und Pleite. Wenigstens hatte der Typ Humor und hat mich irgendwo im Nirgendwo geparkt und vorher meinen Portstein noch gelöscht....Ich habe sicher 100 von diesen Mails bekommen, aber diese eine war so extrem gut, dass ich wirklich reingefallen bin. Ist mir sonst noch nie passiert. Sowas ist dann natürlich immer besonders blöd, wenn man die gleiche E-mail + Passwort für fast alles nimmt.


----------



## Batze (8. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Supportticket erstellt. Was muß ich noch veranlassen ?



Warten

Also eigentlich sind die ziemlich schnell mit der ganzen zurückführung der Chars Items usw.
Bei uns in der Gilde wurde damals mal der GM gehackt. War alles weg, seine Sachen und auch alles aus der Gildenbank.
Hat dann aber keine 3-5 Tage gedauert bis alles wieder da war.
Viel Spass dann am Briefkasten, kommt nämlich alles per Post wieder.

Wie das allerdings mit dem Geld/Paypal ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Einfach abwarten bis du vom Kundendienst Nachricht bekommst.

Und wenn ich mal fragen darf, wieso erst jetzt einen Authenticator? 
Hast dich wohl immer sicher gefühlt, wah.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2015)

Der einzige Account, welcher mir mal gehackt wurde, war auch jener von Blizz.
Support reagierte damals sehr schnell. Und auch ich hab seit dem einen Authentigikator
:/


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Shit. Jetzt ist mein Acc wegen zu viel Einwahlversuche gesperrt. Der Wichser wollte wahrscheinlich schon wieder rein. Es kommt ständig die Meldung "zu viele Einwahlversuche". Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Wie lang ist ein Account bei Blizzard gesperrt wenn es zu viele Einwahlversuche gegeben hat ? Kann momentan nicht mal mein PW ändern. Geschweige denn in den Acc rein.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich den Typen erwischen würde, bekäme der von mir so etwas auf die Fresse, daß er die nächsten 6 Wochen nur Flüssignahrung zu sich nehmen könnte. Hab soooo einen Hals....


----------



## Seegurkensalat (8. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir hat die ganze Geschichte über eine Woche gedauert bis ich wieder einloggen konnte und mein Zeug zurück hatte.Ruf am besten Mal bei denen an, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Na super. Absolute Spitze. Wegen so einem *******. Hatte gerade Bock auf eine Runde SC2 und nun das.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2015)

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, wer denn der ******* ist, der das ermöglicht gemacht hat


Ich weiss aber selber bis heute nicht, wie damals mein Account gehackt wurde.
Wars vomPc meiner Frau, meiner....keinen blassen Schimmer


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2015)

Oha das ist böse, tut mir leid.  Kann es sein, dass Blizzardaccounts extrem anfällig sind bzw. Hacker es extrem darauf anlegen? In meiner WoW Gilde damals, da gab es auch kaum noch Leute, deren Account nicht gehackt wurde. Da hat es auch viele erwischt.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ein hartnäckiger Wichser. Hat jetzt schon 10 mal die Paßwortwiederherstellung beantragt. Ich glaub ich würde den windelweich prügeln, wenn ich den begegnen würde.


----------



## Batze (8. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oha das ist böse, tut mir leid.  Kann es sein, dass Blizzardaccounts extrem anfällig sind bzw. Hacker es extrem darauf anlegen? In meiner WoW Gilde damals, da gab es auch kaum noch Leute, deren Account nicht gehackt wurde. Da hat es auch viele erwischt.



Jup, Blizzard Accounts sind so mit Weltweit am beliebtesten bei den ganzen Scheißern.

@Michael,
wenn du wieder rein kommst, unbedingt als erstes deine Mail Adresse zum Account ändern. Dann fehlt im erstmal die Mail die man ja als erstes eingeben muss und er hat somit keine Chance überhaupt nochmal auf dein Konto zuzugreifen, also kann er auch nicht Passwörter spammen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist ein hartnäckiger Wichser. Hat jetzt schon 10 mal die Paßwortwiederherstellung beantragt. Ich glaub ich würde den windelweich prügeln, wenn ich den begegnen würde.


hast du denn in Deinem Account vorher geprüft, ob deine mailadresse noch korrekt ist?

Wegen der Sperre: es kann sein, dass die Sperre nach einer Stunde oder so wieder weg ist und nur gegen Bot-Angriffe gerichtet ist.

Passwort: hattest du denn ein "gutes" Passwort, also Groß+KleinBuchstaben + Sonderzeichen und Ziffern ? Wenn ja, dann kann es an sich nur eine Phishingmail gewesen sein. Da muss man echt aufpassen - selbst wenn ein Spieleanbieter oder Shop oder so nur so was wie "unsere neuen Games im Shop - schau mal rein" schickt, gehe ich nie über den Link in der Mail rein.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oha das ist böse, tut mir leid.  Kann es sein, dass Blizzardaccounts extrem anfällig sind bzw. Hacker es extrem darauf anlegen? In meiner WoW Gilde damals, da gab es auch kaum noch Leute, deren Account nicht gehackt wurde. Da hat es auch viele erwischt.


Kann ich nicht behaupten. Mein Blizzard Account wurde jedenfalls noch nie gehackt. Und auch in meinen Gilden wurde geschätzt nur jeder 20. gehackt



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist ein hartnäckiger Wichser. Hat jetzt schon 10 mal die Paßwortwiederherstellung beantragt. Ich glaub ich würde den windelweich prügeln, wenn ich den begegnen würde.


Nun gut, aber das kann dir ja egal sein, da er ja keine Kontrolle über dein EMail Konto hat.



> Jetzt ist mein Acc wegen zu viel Einwahlversuche gesperrt.


Moment. Es wird doch das *Gerät*, auf dem die Einwahlversuche getätigt wurden, gesperrt und nicht der *Account*.

Sonst könnte ja in einem SC2 Turnier die Gegenmannschaft einfach per Einloggversuche auf den Gegner Accounts die Mannschaft außer Gefecht setzen oder ähnliche Späße.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Bin wieder drin. War vermutlich nur eine temporäre Sache. Werde jetzt die Emailadresse ändern. Könnte kotzen bei Yahoo komme ich weil die Probleme haben momentan nicht an die Einstellungen zur Paßwortänderung. Ein echter Sauladen. Aber wenigstens funktioniert der Authentifikator und die Emailadresse wurde auch gewechselt. Elende Schweinebucht.

Hab eine Vermutung. Hab mir vermutlich ein Virus heruntergeholt mit einem Tool was die Dateien von Wingcommander Dark checken sollte, weil bei mir ständig ein CRC-Fehler kam. Nach Check mit dem Virenscanner schlug der bei dem Tool an.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hast du denn in Deinem Account vorher geprüft, ob deine mailadresse noch korrekt ist?
> 
> Wegen der Sperre: es kann sein, dass die Sperre nach einer Stunde oder so wieder weg ist und nur gegen Bot-Angriffe gerichtet ist.
> 
> Passwort: hattest du denn ein "gutes" Passwort, also Groß+KleinBuchstaben + Sonderzeichen und Ziffern ? Wenn ja, dann kann es an sich nur eine Phishingmail gewesen sein. Da muss man echt aufpassen - selbst wenn ein Spieleanbieter oder Shop oder so nur so was wie "unsere neuen Games im Shop - schau mal rein" schickt, gehe ich nie über den Link in der Mail rein.



Yepp, War noch ok. Aber er hat im Account SMS-Benachrichtigung eingestellt. Die habe ich gleich rausgenommen.


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2015)

Naja Toy Toy Toy Michael.

Bei mir ging vor 2 Wochen ähnliches ab. Mein Origin UND mein UPlay Konto wurden gehackt, irgendwie The Crew aus meinem UPlay Kto entfernt. Habe mittlerweile alles wieder, nur The Crew habe ich mir aus Bequemlichkeit noch mal gekauft.

Mein Account hieß plötzlich ThaiHacker 

Da hat wohl jemand die Daten von einem Kto gehabt und die bei mehreren gleich probiert...


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2015)

Was macht ihr alle nur?  

Mein Passwort besteht aus min. 16 Zeichen, Zahlen, Buchstaben, Groß- & Kleinschreibung sowie Sonderzeichen ... je nach 'Qualität' der Seite variiert das etwas. D.h. für wirklich wichtige Dinge ist das Passwort komplizierter, für weniger wichtige Dinge halt etwas leichter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle nur?
> 
> Mein Passwort besteht aus min. 16 Zeichen, Zahlen, Buchstaben, Groß- & Kleinschreibung sowie Sonderzeichen ... je nach 'Qualität' der Seite variiert das etwas. D.h. für wirklich wichtige Dinge ist das Passwort komplizierter, für weniger wichtige Dinge halt etwas leichter.


Rabowke-Password:

Kate-Upton-XXL-Titts-4ever/Fap-Fap-Fap

*Enter*

Zugang gewährt.

Och Gott, zu einfach...


----------



## Vordack (9. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle nur?
> 
> Mein Passwort besteht aus min. 16 Zeichen, Zahlen, Buchstaben, Groß- & Kleinschreibung sowie Sonderzeichen ... je nach 'Qualität' der Seite variiert das etwas. D.h. für wirklich wichtige Dinge ist das Passwort komplizierter, für weniger wichtige Dinge halt etwas leichter.



Genau, für weniger wichtige Dinge benutze ich weniger komplizierte Passwörter. Computerspiele zählen eindeutig zu den weniger wichtigen Dingen im Leben 

*wegrenn*

edit: wenn sie auch ein schöner zeitvertreib sind


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rabowke-Password:
> 
> Kate-Upton-XXL-Titts-4ever/Fap-Fap-Fap
> 
> ...



Shit ... allerdings schreibt man Tits mit einem T. 

Nein, es sind nicht nur "echten" Wörter, die könnte man mit einer Wörterbuchattacke dann doch wiederum recht einfach knacken, auch wenn es auf dem ersten Blick ein langes Passwort ist. Übrigens auch k4t3 o.ä. "l33t"-Schreibweisen helfen nur bedingt.

In der c't war mal ein interessanter Artikel über die Brute-Force Methoden mit Wörterbuchattacke und GPUs, ja, Grafikkarten. Nicht wirklich sicher.

50% meines Passworts bestehen aus sinnlosen Zeichen, 50%, das ist eine Schwachstelle, wiederum mit 'echten' Wörtern. Aber so kann man sich das Passwort merken und ich glaube nicht, dass meine Zugangsdaten die Kosten / Nutzen Rechnung für eine 'brute force'-Methode rechtfertigt.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was macht ihr alle nur?
> 
> Mein Passwort besteht aus min. 16 Zeichen, Zahlen, Buchstaben, Groß- & Kleinschreibung sowie Sonderzeichen ... je nach 'Qualität' der Seite variiert das etwas. D.h. für wirklich wichtige Dinge ist das Passwort komplizierter, für weniger wichtige Dinge halt etwas leichter.



Alles schön und gut, nützt dir allerdings recht wenig wenn dein Rechner mit Schadsoftware kompromittiert  worden ist.
Die meisten Webseiten blocken doch schon nach 3-5 Fehlversuchen jede weitere Eingabe ab, also mit Brut Force ist da bei den meisten Pages nicht mehr viel zu machen.
Der Fehler liegt meistens an mangelhafter Antiviren Software. Muss ja alles Heutzutage billig und Free sein.
Und natürlich muss auch in jeder Mail mal alles angeklickt werden.
Da soll man sich dann Wundern? 
Sorry aber wem es da trifft der nicht vorgesorgt hat und der immer noch nicht weiß das man nicht jeden Müll anklicken sollte und der sich dann eventuell auf ziemlich dubiosen Seiten aufhält ist selber schuld.
Natürlich kann man auch schnell mal ganz blöde in so eine Falle reintappen, trotz aller vorsichts Maßnahmen, aber das ist doch eher die Seltenheit.


----------



## BiJay (9. Dezember 2015)

Allein mit einem sicheren Passwort ist man nicht sicher, wenn ein Trojaner das Passwort abhört. Irgendwie sinnloser Einwand von Rabowke.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, nützt dir allerdings recht wenig wenn dein Rechner mit Schadsoftware kompromittiert  worden ist.
> Die meisten Webseiten blocken doch schon nach 3-5 Fehlversuchen jede weitere Eingabe ab, also mit Brut Force ist da bei den meisten Pages nicht mehr viel zu machen.


Nicht unbedingt ... nicht wenige verwenden immer und immer wieder das gleiche Passwort.

Es gab in den letzten Monaten und Jahren verdammt viele Diebstähle von Datenbanken. Diese waren nicht so gesichert, wie es sich gehört und hier konnte man per brute force und vorallem im LAN (!) die Datenbank penetrieren. Hat man hier das Passwort herausgefunden, am besten noch in Verbindung mit einer E-Mail, dann hast du die Standard e-Mail Adresse inkl. Passwort: Jackpot! 

Ich hatte damals eine xyz.trash@gmail.com Adresse, die aber im Zuge einer DB Attacke in der Tat in die Hände von Kriminellen gefallen ist. Der Account selbst wurde nicht gehackt, aber es wurde probiert und Google hat den Account dann wg. Zugriffsversuche aus Taiwan gesperrt.  



> Der Fehler liegt meistens an mangelhafter Antiviren Software. Muss ja alles Heutzutage billig und Free sein.


Sehe ich ähnlich, allerdings nutzt dir in Ausnahmefälle auch ein AV Programm nichts. AV + eine extrem scharfe Firewall kann wahre Wunder wirken, allerdings dürfte den meisten Usern eine Firewall, die jeden Scheiss abfragt, zu lästig sein.

Ich hab auf meinem MacBook "little snitch" drauf, wenn meine Frau das Ding in der Hand hat, flippt sie aus weil sie jeden Schmarrn bestätigen oder ablehnen muss, z.B. Mails und Bilder von externen Servern.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Allein mit einem sicheren Passwort ist man nicht sicher, wenn ein Trojaner das Passwort abhört. Irgendwie sinnloser Einwand von Rabowke.


Hast du Recht, allerdings war mein "Einwand" wohl nicht so sinnlos wenn ich lese, dass MichaelG wohl aus Bequemlichkeit eben nicht viele Passwörter hat, sondern wohl eher ein bis zwei Masterpasswörter.

So hab ich jedenfalls seinen Beitrag verstanden und mein Kommentar ging davon aus, dass sich eben kein Trojaner auf seinem PC einnisten konnte und der Zugang "sonst wie" passiert sei. Aber scheinbar war es dann doch ein Programm, was er einfach so gestartet hat.

D.h. wenn der von dir angesprochene Trojaner ein Passwort mitliest, probiert doch jedes dumme Script-Kiddie diese eben auch bei anderen Seiten aus und kann sich hier den Aufwand wohl auf ein Minimum reduzieren. 

Wie ich in meinem Beitrag weiter oben schrieb ... eine sehr gute Firewall ist mMn wichtiger als ein Virenscanner.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab für jeden Account ein anderes Passwort, für die Dinge, bei denen man keinerlei finanziellen Schaden anrichten kann, sind es eher einfachere, z.B. hab ich mal in einem Auto-Forum ne Frage gehabt wegen eines technischen Problems - da hab ich dann kein kompliziertes Passwort, weil ein "Hacker" maximal in meinem Namen posten könnte und durch mein Profil dann halt meine email-Adresse kennt - mehr nicht.

Für die anderen Dinge, wo ggf. auch Transaktionen erfolgen könne, habe ich komplizierte Passphrasen, wobei die für mich nicht kompliziert sind. Denn es sind Merksätze, aus denen dann Buchstaben entstehen, die ich in Groß/Kleinschrift abwandle, auch mal nen Buchtsaben durch eine Zahl ersetze und noch Sonderzeichen einbaue. zB würde ich für eine Bezahl-Website einer Live-Sex-Seite als Passwort so was haben wie fm!M3kg#Ts1bnR$ => die Sonderzeichen sind zufällig reingestreut, und die 3=e, die 1=i, also an sich heißt das Grundpasswort fmmekgtsibnr => "für mich müssen es keine großen Titten sein, ich bin nicht Rab"


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2015)

Den letzten Virus haben meine Rechner mit der letzten Raubkopie gesehen. das war dann auch direkt ein Bootsektor Virus, der die ganzen Daten der Festplatte gefressen hatte. 
Seitdem habe ich quasi das ganze Jahrtausend über keinen einzigen Virus mehr bekommen. Und bin auch nie gehackt worden. Keine Ahnung, wie andere Leute das immer wieder hinkriegen. 

Tips:
- Authenticator
- unterschiedliche Paßwörter
- Browser(Addons), die beim Versuch, eine gefährliche Webseite zu besuchen, warnen
- regelmäßige Updates sämtlicher Software (am besten automatisch)
- gesunder Menschenverstand und Skepsis bei erhaltenen EMail(s)/-anhängen

Auch, wenn du bei Paypal den Betrag zurückbuchen lassen könntest: erst mal den Blizz Support anschmeißen, daß der die Zahlungen irgendwie rückgängig macht. Nicht, daß Blizz dann deinen Account vorläufig einfriert, bis die getätigten Käufe wieder bezahlt sind.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Beispiel ... aber einer Bezahlwebseite für erotische Inhalte? In welchem Jahr lebst du, 1998?


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... es sind Merksätze, aus denen dann Buchstaben entstehen, die ich in Groß/Kleinschrift abwandle, auch mal nen Buchtsaben durch eine Zahl ersetze und noch Sonderzeichen einbaue. zB würde ich für eine Bezahl-Website einer Live-Sex-Seite als Passwort so was haben wie fm!M3kg#Ts1bnR$ => die Sonderzeichen sind zufällig reingestreut, und die 3=e, die 1=i, also an sich heißt das Grundpasswort fmmekgtsibnr => "für mich müssen es keine großen Titten sein, ich bin nicht Rab"


Wenn du die Sonderzeichen und Großschreibung *zufällig *reinstreust, ist es aber nicht mehr einfach zu merken. Das wäre jetzt ein Paßwort, was ich mir nur in KeePass "merke".


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du die Sonderzeichen und Großschreibung *zufällig *reinstreust, ist es aber nicht mehr einfach zu merken. Das wäre jetzt ein Paßwort, was ich mir nur in KeePass "merke".


  Ich meinte eher "scheinbar zufällig". zB ein Ausrufezeichen kommt halt da hin, wo es im Satz was "wichtiges" gibt - da hab ich ein System. Zudem habe ich auch nicht soooo viele Accounts, da kann ich mir die Unterschiede schon ganz gut merken.


@Rab: jetzt tu mal nicht so, du hast doch bestimmt Accounts bei Live-Services, wo dann nur DU im Chat bist und sie alles macht, was du willst, und es Dir dann auch was wert ist!     ach nee, ich vergaß: das nennt sich bei Dir ja "_Mitarbeiterchat per Skype_"...


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2015)

wird auf jeden fall zeit, dass die passwort-seuche abgeschafft wird.
so langsam nervts wirklich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab aber jetzt einen Authentifikator eingerichtet, wo der Fremdzugriff jetzt keine Chance mehr hat.


Hättest du schon lange machen sollen. Ich wurde auch gehackt, als Diablo 3 gestartet ist damals. Alle meine Chars waren plötzlich nackt, alles weg 
Ohne diesen schwulen Auth ist man wirklich wehrlos. Und irgendwie ist es Sauerei, dass Blizzard so ein Ding nicht serienmäßig zu ihren Titeln dazu liefert. Klar, es gibt auch die kostenlose App, aber die nutzte mir nix, ich war gezwungen einen physischen bei Amazon zu kaufen. Echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Celerex (9. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was muß ich noch veranlassen ?



Wenn du dir einen guten Keylogger gezogen hast, bringen dir Antivirenprogramme, Stinger und Co nichts. Den wirst du nicht mehr los, bevor du deine Platte nicht neu aufsetzt. Ich wurde damals auch gehackt, hab Passwörter geändert und unzähle Virensuchprogramme inklusive HJackthis etc. drüber laufen lassen. System war "scheinbar" sauber und nach ein paar Tagen wurde ich erneut gehackt. Hab deshalb das System neu aufgesetzt und seitdem ist alles gut. Klar, den Authentikator können sie nicht ungehen, aber alles andere mit Benutzernamen und Kennwort. Wird sich zeigen, ob du dir einen eingefangen hast...


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hättest du schon lange machen sollen. Ich wurde auch gehackt, als Diablo 3 gestartet ist damals. Alle meine Chars waren plötzlich nackt, alles weg
> Ohne diesen schwulen Auth ist man wirklich wehrlos. *Und irgendwie ist es Sauerei, dass Blizzard so ein Ding nicht serienmäßig zu ihren Titeln dazu liefert*. Klar, es gibt auch die kostenlose App, aber die nutzte mir nix, ich war gezwungen einen physischen bei Amazon zu kaufen. Echt ärgerlich.



Also das wundert mich auch.
Die Blizzard Webseiten gelten als mit die sichersten überhaupt, das haben schon einige Hacker bestätigt die sich daran versucht haben.
Aber bei den Userkonten ist man ohne diesen Authodingsbums den Leuten so ziemlich ausgeliefert, wenn sie einen mal auf dem Kieker haben.

Das Problem ist auch die eigentliche Anmeldung.
Blizzard hatte das vor Jahren ja umgestellt mit der Mail Adresse. 
Damals musste der Hacker noch Namen und Passw. rausbekommen. Jetzt ist es nur noch das Passw. Die Mail ist ja meist weitens bekannt und/oder zumindest schnell rausgefunden. Also damit hat Blizzard die Sicherheit selbst schon mal gehörig runtergeschraubt.
Einzig zugute halten kann man Blizzard das sie wirklich die Gamerfabrik sind auf die es Weltweit am meisten der Bösen Buben abgesehen haben, und wenn mal was passiert sie mit ihrem gutem Support schnellstens Hilfe leisten. Und außerdem, +95% der gehackten Konten geht auf eigenes verschulden hin, ist leider so. Und da kann Blizzard, und auch andere Firmen nicht viel gegen machen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2015)

Hab nun den Großteil des Geldes als Battlenet-Guthaben zurückbekommen. Wie bekomme ich das Geld runter oder bin ich gezwungen dafür Blizzard-Ware zu kaufen ? Das kann ja lang dauern ehe ich da neue Produkte finde...


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hast du Recht, allerdings war mein "Einwand" wohl nicht so sinnlos wenn ich lese, dass MichaelG wohl aus Bequemlichkeit eben nicht viele Passwörter hat, sondern wohl eher ein bis zwei Masterpasswörter.
> 
> So hab ich jedenfalls seinen Beitrag verstanden und mein Kommentar ging davon aus, dass sich eben kein Trojaner auf seinem PC einnisten konnte und der Zugang "sonst wie" passiert sei. Aber scheinbar war es dann doch ein Programm, was er einfach so gestartet hat.
> 
> ...



Mit dem Bequemlichkeit hast Du ja schon Recht. Aber ich muß mir sooo viele Paßwörter merken, daß langsam Grenzen erreicht werden. Ich überlege gerade ob ich mir eine Keysafe-Software anlachen soll wo ich mir nur ein Masterpaßwort merken muß.


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hab nun den Großteil des Geldes als Battlenet-Guthaben zurückbekommen. Wie bekomme ich das Geld runter oder bin ich gezwungen dafür Blizzard-Ware zu kaufen ? Das kann ja lang dauern ehe ich da neue Produkte finde...



War das vorher nicht auch reines battle.net Guthaben?


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2015)

Nope. Das hat der Typ via Paypal von meinem Konto abgehoben. Ich hatte 0 Battlenetguthaben davor. Das Problem war daß ich bei Paypal einfaches Login aktiviert hatte. Demzufolge hat er erst einmal Battlenetguthaben geladen um dann damit eine fröhliche Einkaufstour zu machen.

Es geht mir hier nur ums Prinzip. Bevor ich diese Summen bei Blizzard verbraucht habe ist Diablo 4 und SC III draußen. Bin wie gesagt kein Fan von WoW. Und SC 2 hab ich mittlerweile komplett.


----------



## BiJay (9. Dezember 2015)

Nein, du kannst mit battle.net Guthaben nur in deren Shop einkaufen, also Spiele, ingame-Gegenstände und Merchandise-Produkte.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Dezember 2015)

Super. Ergo ist die Kohle weg. Aber WoW kaufe ich trotzdem nicht. Overwatch und Heartstone interessieren mich nicht. Bleiben höchstens Diablo 2 und SC 1 Complete zum Geld verballern.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Super. Ergo ist die Kohle weg. Aber WoW kaufe ich trotzdem nicht. Overwatch und Heartstone interessieren mich nicht. Bleiben höchstens Diablo 2 und SC 1 Complete zum Geld verballern.


Du kannst dich natürlich auch an PayPal wenden. Vlt hast du da noch Glück.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nope. Das hat der Typ via Paypal von meinem Konto abgehoben. Ich hatte 0 Battlenetguthaben davor. Das Problem war daß ich bei Paypal einfaches Login aktiviert hatte. Demzufolge hat er erst einmal Battlenetguthaben geladen um dann damit eine fröhliche Einkaufstour zu machen.
> 
> Es geht mir hier nur ums Prinzip. Bevor ich diese Summen bei Blizzard verbraucht habe ist Diablo 4 und SC III draußen. Bin wie gesagt kein Fan von WoW. Und SC 2 hab ich mittlerweile komplett.



Da ich selbst kein PayPal nutze. Ist das so einfach, das wenn PayPal da mit dem Konto verbunden ist du einfach Shopen gehen kannst und Blizzard bucht das automatisch ohne Gegenfrage ab?

Ansonsten bleibt dir nur folgendes. Deine Kumpels anfragen oder vielleicht auch hier im Forum anfragen ob jemand was von Blizzard braucht(gerade wenn die mal wieder Rabatt Aktion haben), denn du kannst ja jedes Spiel auch als Geschenk kaufen. Das lässt du dir dann vom Kumpel oder wem auch immer eben Bar bezahlen, eventuell zum Anreiz mit ein paar Euros weniger. Immer noch besser als Monate/Jahrelang da drauf sitzen zu bleiben. Also wäre mal so eine Idee.


----------



## Worrel (10. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst dich natürlich auch an PayPal wenden. Vlt hast du da noch Glück.


Würd ich nicht machen. Dann sperrt Blizzard deinen Account, weil du bei denen Guthaben aufgeladen, aber nicht bezahlt hast. 

Ich würde den Blizzard Support noch mal anschreiben und betonen, daß du gehackt wurdest und das Guthaben gar nicht aufgeladen haben wolltest und mich dabei freundlich, aber bestimmt, auch zum Vorgesetzten durchkämpfen.


Für SC gibt's demnächst ja noch diese Mini Kampagnen oder die Digital Deluxe Editionen, in die du das Geld versenken könntest, falls du es nicht vom Guthaben Stapel runter bekommst.



> Da ich selbst kein PayPal nutze. Ist das so einfach, das wenn PayPal da mit dem Konto verbunden ist du einfach Shopen gehen kannst und Blizzard bucht das automatisch ohne Gegenfrage ab?


Es gibt bei Paypal das Konzept der "nachfolgenden Zahlungen" (sinngemäß) . Das heißt: du gibst dem Unternehmen die Erlaubnis (optional), jederzeit weitere Zahlungen einzuziehen. Macht Sinn bei einem MMO-Abo und ist praktisch beim Einkaufen in Steam, da man dann nur "Mein Paypal Account" auswählen muß, und die Zahlung dann im Hintergrund erfolgt, ohne daß man sich bei Paypal anmelden muß.

Und ist natürlich Mist, wenn dann sowas hier passiert.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2015)

... wobei man fairerweise erwähnen sollte, dass Blizzard absolut nicht verpflichtet ist, hier eine Entschädigung vorzunehmen. Bei PayPal, die mir seit jeher suspekt sind, sieht die Sache aber anders aus, wobei es hohe Hürden bei Schadenersatz bei KK bzw. "Online-Banking"-Betrug gibt. Da hier das Problem scheinbar wirklich ein Trojaner ist bzw. war, könnte sich auch PP mit Verweis auf ihre AGB aus der Affaire stehlen.

In vielen AGB von Banken, die ein Online-Banking anbieten, steht u.a. etwas von Eigenschutz durch Virenscanner etc. ... das mal nur als netter Hinweis.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Da ich selbst kein PayPal nutze. Ist das so einfach, das wenn PayPal da mit dem Konto verbunden ist du einfach Shopen gehen kannst und Blizzard bucht das automatisch ohne Gegenfrage ab?


 an sich muss man sich bei PayPal per Passwort einloggen - aber vlt hatte er es im Profil inkl. Passwort gespeichert, oder Blizzard/PayPal akzeptieren es ohne Passwort, wenn man mit dem Account schon mal erfolgreich inkl Passwort was gekauft hatte.

oder er hatte für PayPal das gleiche Passwort, das wäre natürlich dann... 

Was ich mich  grad frage: hat denn Blizzard die Käufe wieder rückgängig gemacht und dafür dann Guthaben spendiert, oder bleiben die Dinge als "gekauft" bestehen, und Blizzard gibt trotzdem sogar ein Guthaben, weil sie MichaelG einfach nur glauben? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Nee. Es wurde gutgeschrieben. Waren zurück ? Keine Ahnung. Der Typ hat ja für sich eingekauft.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nee. Es wurde gutgeschrieben. Waren zurück ? Keine Ahnung. Der Typ hat ja für sich eingekauft.


 Also, er hat nicht bei Blizzard eingekauft? Oder hat er bei Blizzard gekauft, aber dann als "Geschenk" für einen anderen account? in dem Fall würde ich erwarten, dass Blizzard die gekauften Dinge wieder deaktiviert und ggf. "sogar" versucht, denjenigen zu belangen. 

War bei deinem Account PayPal auch ohne Passwort freigeschaltet?


----------



## MichaelG (10. Dezember 2015)

Er hat bei blizzard.net gekauft und das als Geschenk für eine bestimmte Emailadresse gleich. Normalerweise müßte Blizzard somit eigentlich den Account nachverfolgen können. Weil sich alles um WoW gehandelt hat. Abo und Programm selbst. Mehrfach 20 EUR-Beträge 1 x un die 40 EUR. Insgesamt knapp 130 EUR. Und ja Paypal war dummerweise ohne PW freigeschaltet.


----------



## Batze (10. Dezember 2015)

Blizzard hat das bestimmt schon verfolgt und die gekauften Sachen gesperrt. 
Also nur weil die nichts sagen ist es nicht so das die da nichts nach verfolgen. So blöde sind die auch nicht. Die wissen ganz genau wer da auf ihrem battle.net wo wann was macht.


----------



## Holyangel (13. Dezember 2015)

Bei PW einfach einen Satz erfinden und diesen an das Spiel oder dem account angleichen. 
Z.b. Martins geboren 1967 hat einen Gmx Account# seit Januar 2015*   
Da dann z.b. immer die ersten buchstaben nehmen und noch paar sonderzeichen rein.... ist mit der zeit auch leicht zu merken.
Mg1967heGmxA#sJ2015*

Die dient nur als Beispiel und ist kein Pw von mir


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Thx. Ich denke gerade über ein Notizbuch nach, wo ich die ganzen PW reinschreibe.


----------



## Batze (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Thx. Ich denke gerade über ein Notizbuch nach, wo ich die ganzen PW reinschreibe.



Halte ich schon seit Jahren so. Das gute alte Papier stirbt eben nicht aus.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Dezember 2015)

Bis eingebrochen wird und jemand das Notizbuch findet. Verschlüsselt es dann lieber. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (13. Dezember 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bis eingebrochen wird und jemand das Notizbuch findet. Verschlüsselt es dann lieber. [emoji6]



Bis dein Stick, Platte oder CD/DvD kaputt geht wo du es drauf hast. Viel Spass dann bei einem Systemcrash wo du dann nicht mehr an deine Dateien rankommst.
Und Einbrecher, wenn es denn mal passieren sollte, was bei einem Normal Bürger nicht unbedingt an der Tagesordnung liegt, nehmen sich andere Sachen mit als ein kleines unscheinbares Büchlein oder eine kleine unscheinbare Zettelwirtschaft.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Zumal die Einbrecher andere Sachen bevorzugen (Bargeld, Wertsachen jeglicher Art, teure Markenklamotten und Unterhaltungselektronik, keine Notizbücher oder -zettel wo denen nicht auf dem ersten Blick klar ist wozu dies dient.) Und selbst wenn ist für diese Sorte Täter der Gegenwert zu gering.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Notizbuch verschlüsseln. So wie man das früher mal gemacht hat. [emoji14]

Ich hatte auch mal so ein Notizbuch, das ich dann nach einem Einbruch nicht mehr gefunden habe. War ein mulmiges Gefühl, das dann auch in einen Änderungsmarathon ausgeartet ist.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst mit einem alphanumerischen Code die Codes und Begriffe verschlüsseln?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. Dezember 2015)

Kryptographie, ganz interessantes Thema. Oder einfach nicht die Accounts klar benennen. Paypal xyz oder so. [emoji6]Aber ich bin da halt vorgeschädigt. Das Buch haben sie wahrscheinlich gar nicht mitgenommen, aber Zweifel blieben. [emoji6]


----------

